# I Went Gambling Today...But No Luck



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Being that today was my day off and the sun was shining, I decided to have a little fun, so I set up the gambler and mounted the camera in the catchbox for a different view...for me anyway.

I got a few match hits and a few card cuts, but I just couldn't get it all put together today.

Here is my best effort for the day...a clean cut and I did manage to hit the head of the match. I didn't notice at first, but when I changed the card, there was a burn mark on it. The piece of the match that came off actually lit and stuck to the piece of band I use to help hold the card in place.














Even though I didn't have any luck Gambling today, it was a good day...the sun was out, I wasn't at work, and I got 1/2 of the pulled pork done for my son's graduation...and I got to shoot my slingshots outside!!

Todd


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

I would say you had a good day..sunny..got some shooting in..done what you had to for your son's graduation party coming up..

So I would say darn good shooting....as for I am still smacking soda cans....AKAOldmiser


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Excellent shooting, GW!!! That is about as close as you can get without actually doing it. The gambler is one I have yet to do ... must give it a try again soon.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

That's the level I hope to achieve someday Todd. Great shooting. Like Bill you make it look easy.

It amazes me really as until I came across Bill Hays's website I didn't think any of these things would be possible. I was completely naive as to just how accurate you can be with a slingshot.The video where bill shoots a lead ball at a samurai sword to burst two balloons either side of it astounds me.

Ben


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Nice shooting!


----------



## Zac Frazier (May 30, 2014)

Good shots man I cannot even hit a soda can half the time


----------

